
Half-Life writer posts Episode 3 plot? - Shank
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1423438
======
kartD
Pastebin link
[https://pastebin.com/raw/q9DMFa7c](https://pastebin.com/raw/q9DMFa7c)

Edit: Story if true sounds good, but sadly I guess Half Life will end on a
whimper rather than a bang... Sigh

